# Help me decide. - T-Shirt Proofs



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So I'm trying to decide how my T-Shirt Proof should look like...

Any input on what you like, don't like on these two would be appreciated...

I can't decide what background color to use and if I like the overall layout or not?...

If you would like to share what you do for your website tshirt proofs I'm sure there would be others interested in see your layouts too...



















Kevin


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

They both look nice, but the top one is much easier for me to focus on. More contrast between the stones and the background so the first thing I see is your design.


----------



## trixie (Mar 9, 2012)

I like the first one....easier to focus as stated above 
awesome work


----------



## Krystle1981 (Oct 1, 2010)

I agree with Lindy. Definitely the top one. That grey background really makes the design stand out.


----------



## Cathy91722 (Feb 26, 2010)

Love the design, but I need to swim up-river on this one. I like the second picture. The white background to me seems much crisper and easier to see both the shirt and the design. To me the first one appears...muddy for lack of a more technical term.


----------



## PlumCrazyGlitz (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the first one best.


----------



## Lin77 (Feb 17, 2011)

Cathy91722 said:


> Love the design, but I need to swim up-river on this one. I like the second picture. The white background to me seems much crisper and easier to see both the shirt and the design. To me the first one appears...muddy for lack of a more technical term.



You just had to disagree with me! I don't think it's muddy, I like the grey. You didn't call my pen pics muddy, or were you just being nice?  The white one has too much empty space for me. Maybe a different background color? I do really like the grey though. It's muted and doesn't take away from the design.


----------



## Tiedyehill (May 13, 2011)

I vote for the first on.


----------



## Foundation (Dec 8, 2009)

Definitely the first one.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the second one better. The first one looks to dark to me. The white in the second one adds enough contrast to make the picture look brighter but I can still see the design on the shirt just fine.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Try posting a few in varying shades of grey. I think you might want a lighter grey, maybe with a cooler tone. Also try warmer... I could be way off on that.


----------



## Urbanwear (Jun 10, 2010)

I also like the first one, layout is very neat, enlarging the design and bringing it in the foreground is cool. You would have to consider the websites background.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I agree with Cathy and Brenda. I like the second one. I think the white background gives more contrast and makes the stones pop out more.

That said, I don't love the way you have the design across the bottom of the shirt like that. It's a bit distracting and a little busy to me. I think you should put it off to the side or all the way underneath or above the shirt if you want to show off the detail.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MySparkle (Jul 22, 2011)

I like the second one also...the first one is darker, more muted. The white background in the second one really made the shirt/design pop out for me.


----------



## ChefScott (Nov 25, 2011)

Second one to me is sharper looking. The gray background feels gloomy.

Something else to think about. The image of the design at the bottom of the shirt, you are going to have customers ask you is that on the bottom of the shirt and/or why the shirt that they ordered does not have the design at the bottom.


----------

